# is my chi huge?



## kellsandpup (Nov 21, 2010)

hey guys im gonna upload some pix of my chihuahua lil s**t cos he looks to be massive compared to your dinky treasures.....his dad was small and weighed about 3lbs and mum was small too but all your pups look small and fragile......could i have a beast chihuahua.....i will get pix of him and say my uk sze 4 trainer for comparison.......i love him to bits but dont want a frankenstein dog lol


----------



## SharaAngel<3 (Nov 14, 2010)

lol, akc says they are 2-6 pounds, but some are sometimes a bit bigger, my layla is 7 pounds, but she is still sooo tiny, they are like people, and sometimes some of them are just bigger and sometimes they are smaller, the smaller ones are really cute and all but they are alot of work, my liam is almost 5 months and he is only 1 pound and 4 oz so hes about the size of a dang hamster! its alot of work because he is so tiny! your dogs not a frankenstein dog lol, love him for who he is and not what size he is, just like he would love you! good luck with em!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

SharaAngel<3 said:


> *love him for who he is and not what size he is, just like he would love you!*


*very well said*!! My Chico is a chubby Chi... but I love him


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

hahaha ... they do come in all sizes! I had a Chi that weighed four pounds and one that weighed 16 pounds (lost weight down to 12 healthy pounds), both purported to be full Chis and both beautiful. My Lavender weighs 5.5 pounds and she is very small. My four-pounder was short legged and compact, the 12-pound one was long legged and tall and slender. Lavender is a little longer in the leg and slim bodied, but well purportioned and beautiful. They're all sweeties!!

Jeanette


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

"your dogs not a frankenstein dog lol, love him for who he is and not what size he is, just like he would love you!" 
__________________
As Jan already stated.. Very well said!
We have 8 chi babies.. from 4.5 pounds to nearly 9 pounds.. and each one is a beautiful and devoted baby.. Unless you plan to "show" the size of your chi should not be a determining factor in your relationship. A dog under 10 pounds is a very small dog..


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

My girls are literally about 3 ounces different in size yet one of them looks MUCH thinner than the other. 
It is about them being healthy and carrying a healthy weight for their frame. 
Last week at the vet a lady commented to her baby that "those girls are going to be MUCH smaller babies than you". She was a chi and a gorgeous girl. I was shocked that she was like 13 years old as she did not look nor seem it. She was very tall and her weight looked perfect for her frame. 
I could not resist and I asked our tech what the weight was on that little one and it was something over 8 pounds. I would NEVER have guessed that. The owner said that she was healthy as could be and was just their for annual visit. 

So, I plan to "judge my books by their covers". I want them to be healthy and carry weight appropriate for them. Even though they are just a couple of weeks apart in age, I would expect that their weights will be different given that their frames are as well. 

I'd say if your little one is healthy and weight is fine for frame, you have no concern as the others have nicely said!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I have six chihuahua they range from 5pounds to 12pounds.And I LOVE them.It don't matter to me.Don't worry about size just love him.


----------



## kellsandpup (Nov 21, 2010)

im not worried about his size as the vets said he is in perfect condition, its just that you guys seem to have uber small dogs


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Perfect condition is what I am aiming for. That is great!
So, you can see that there are full grown babies here from 2-16 pounds! There are also a big bunch of us with puppies on here right now so if you see some weights discussed, it could be by those of us who are checking with others to see that ours are gaining as they should.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I will post some pics of Radar and Rascal who is 11 to 12 pounds.
This is Radar
































Here is him Beside Freckles who is about 7pounds








This is rascal he is about 11 pounds
























They are big BUT Radar is my biggest baby.He is in pefect shape.


----------



## kellsandpup (Nov 21, 2010)

your chi's are stunning!!!!!
i have larger dogs so he seems small but huge to me!!!!!!
i weighed him yesterday and at 15 weeks he weighs 1lb 4 oz's
i am arranging playdates with other small breeds so that he can socialize with dogs his own size.....


----------



## SharaAngel<3 (Nov 14, 2010)

1 pound 4 oz is huge to you?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

1 lb. 4 oz. at 15 weeks???? He is SMALL!! Tiny, even. 

Mine are only going to be 4-ish lbs. full grown (which is small-average) and they were 2 lbs. aat 12 weeks and 2 lbs. at 14 weeks!! 

I thought you must have had an adult dog over 10 pounds!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

LOL! First of all pics can be deceiving ;-) Secondly, your baby may be a cobbier puppy and you are just thinking of features?? 20 oz is so very tiny, not large at all. I would love to see pics of your baby


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Hmm.. how could someone say 1 pound 4 oz is huge??


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

1 lb 4 oz is only huge if you're a sammich. Or Kiera Knightley (who should eat a sammich). My Pablo is about 13.2 lbs. (down from 15 lbs at his original home) but it's all love!


----------



## kellsandpup (Nov 21, 2010)

sorry about that my vet's assistant is a dumbass!!!!!! he was weighed again and he weighs 2kgs......she wasnt placing him on the scale properly!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I think 2 kg's is 4.4 lbs so yes he will be on the larger side. If he charts correctly then my guess would be 8 or 9 lbs. Charts are not fool proof though so could be smaller or larger.


----------



## kellsandpup (Nov 21, 2010)

i have posted pix in an album for you tp see x


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

widogmom said:


> 1 lb 4 oz is only huge if you're a sammich. Or Kiera Knightley (who should eat a sammich).


This made me spit water out of my mouth! This is the funniest thing that I have read in a long time!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Thanks for the commet I love my babies.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Awwwww, he is a doll!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh, my! What a face! SUCH beautiful coloring!!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi your little chih is adorable i love his color and he looks like hell be rather small to me my buster is small in weight but he is very long legged and slim i think they come in all sizes heights and no one knows till their grown but their all so loveable


----------



## kellsandpup (Nov 21, 2010)

he is asleep on me at the moment!!! its nice for him cos he was growling and barking at his toys all night!!!!! naughty pup xxx


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

What a cutie he is. Love his colouring. And wouldnt really care whether he is bigger than others or not. He is super cute anyways


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

widogmom said:


> 1 lb 4 oz is only huge if you're a sammich. Or Kiera Knightley (who should eat a sammich).


HAHAHAHAHA! that just made my day


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Our Chi's range from 4.5lbs - 8lbs. Genetics are what makes a Chi the size it is as an adult. But keeping that in mind two 4lb Chi's can have a 7lb as an adult puppy if larger lines are in the parents gentics. As long as they are a healthy weight--that is all that matters!


----------

